# tuff job,bass boat carpet install/pics



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

helped a friend install carpet in a tracker bassboat,and it turned out to be a tuff ,but enjoyable job to say the least.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

what year is that? i want to redo my 81 tracker this winter. looks like you guys did a good job.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

i did a 89 pro-craft years ago looked factory but took alot of time I can respect what a great job you have done


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure of the year . but it will all be done by the weekend.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I have done a handful over the years. Mine needs redone now and I just cant make myself do it. Has to be my least favorite thing to do.
Looks like your project came out good


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

almost done ,just some small stuff to put back in.


----------

